# hello squatters of the planet



## ahtrum (Jul 12, 2011)

hi, my name is matt

i've been lurking here for a while, and i feel like its time to say hello. i'm 19, and i live in northern virginia. im a production flameworker, which means i work 5 days a week making pipes out of glass. Its got its perks, but i dont know how to be happy living workwork:sleep. i've got a girl of 2.5 years and shits starting to get tense between us. Been thinking about splitting, checking out whats going on in other areas of this continent... nice to meet you all


----------

